# Paper Mario: Sticker Star!



## Justin (Nov 5, 2012)

Paper Mario: Sticker Star is a flat-out epic new adventure, starring the Mushroom Kingdom's most famous hero in an elaborate papercraft world. With the land positively packed full of stickers, Mario™ will collect and use them to fight off baddies, uncover secrets, and more.










So... anyone getting this? It comes out this week, exact day depending on your region. For me, it'll be my first Paper Mario game besides Super Paper Mario which was very different from this and the other games.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Nov 5, 2012)

I might I had the Nintendo 64 one.


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2012)

Never played any thing from the Paper Mario series, probably gonna get this though


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 5, 2012)

I played Paper Mario and Paper Mario Thousand Year Door, both were pretty fun. I want this game for Christmas so I'm going to wait!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2012)

I was going to get this but I just got fired so I need to save my money for gas. I hope I can get a new job by the time Animal Crossing New Leaf gets released.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 5, 2012)

Since I loved the heck out the first two instalments, the 3DS outing is going to be one of the games I'm purchasing this Christmas. I can't wait to see how the interesting drastic changes in the gameplay are going to play out, even if the "true" partner system is omitted.


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 5, 2012)

I LOVE PAPER MARIO!! :'D I have this preordered, and the guide book as well! Only thing that worries me is the "difficulty" ... someone was saying it's gonna be pretty tough.... D: I have that curse of loving rpgs but not being very good at them... I don't like grinding either. D: I play for the story... buuuuut I'm still excited for this!  

Hope the humour is just as amazing as it always is! XD


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 6, 2012)

I absolutely adore Paper Mario, so I'm going to ask for it for Christmas! I wish Harvest Moon wasn't coming out the same time, so I had to pick one unfortunately. Still totally getting it though!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 6, 2012)

Just finished Paper Mario N64 gonna beat Gamecube and Wii before getting this.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 6, 2012)

Probably


----------



## Trundle (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm getting it Sunday, the day it comes out. I'm going to buy it in the eShop, which is my first time doing so, so that I can see what I think of not having a cartridge. 
I'm very excited for it. Most people are saying it isn't going to be that great and are turning away because it has to do with stickers. I see why they think this, but it's a game made out of paper anyways; why not add stickiness to it?


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2012)

Justin, go get the first two games. Now.

Eh, I'll probably pick this game up, but only because it'll be a few more months before Animal Crossing and Fire Emblem. Sticker Star looks like a poor excuse for a Paper Mario game. I'm gonna miss the RPG elements.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 7, 2012)

I certainly hope that there are some stickers as a preorder bonus...


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 7, 2012)

Micah said:


> Justin, go get the first two games. Now.
> 
> Eh, I'll probably pick this game up, but only because it'll be a few more months before Animal Crossing and Fire Emblem. Sticker Star looks like a poor excuse for a Paper Mario game. I'm gonna miss the RPG elements.



It's supposed to be turn base again. Stickers are pretty much just power ups.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 7, 2012)

Trundle said:


> I'm getting it Sunday, the day it comes out. I'm going to buy it in the eShop, which is my first time doing so, so that I can see what I think of not having a cartridge.
> I'm very excited for it. Most people are saying it isn't going to be that great and are turning away because it has to do with stickers. I see why they think this, but it's a game made out of paper anyways; why not add stickiness to it?



I'll be doing exactly the same.
and I agree, stickers just makes sense. A lot more than the badges did.


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome, I wasn't expecting so many people here to be getting it! Maybe we can help each other out because apparently the game is a bit difficult.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 8, 2012)

Justin said:


> Awesome, I wasn't expecting so many people here to be getting it! Maybe we can help each other out because apparently the game is a bit difficult.


I might get it, but with my recent purchase of Prof. Layton, I probably have to wait.


----------



## DonutCannon (Nov 10, 2012)

I hope the game has difficulty settings because games aren't fun unless you can't beat them.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 10, 2012)

If I can't be a game, I'm not having fun. o.o; So... I can't say I agree with you there.

Anyways. Watching an LP of this with my boyfriend. The music is really great and the game looks really fun!


----------



## DonutCannon (Nov 11, 2012)

I guess I play too much Dungeons of Dredmor, the only game where dying is fun.


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 11, 2012)

Soo I just picked up my copy! The game does not come with stickers, but the guide book does! 



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Trundle (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm going to get it later today! Excited!


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 11, 2012)

Cute stickers for the guidebook!


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2012)

Decided to wait til Christmas for this. There are much better 3DS games coming out next year that I'd rather spend my money on.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 11, 2012)

Downloading it on my 3DS right now!


----------



## Oby (Nov 11, 2012)

So you guys enjoying it?

I have to wait like a week for Newegg to ship it to me. They had a $10 discount + free shipping + no tax. I ended up using the $10 on Kirby Mass Attack which they have (or at least when I bought it) on their site for $10 and gets here on Thursday.


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2012)

Micah said:


> Decided to wait til Christmas for this. There are much better 3DS games coming out next year that I'd rather spend my money on.



Yeah I'm waiting for christmas, too.
Doesn't come out until December 8th here anyway


----------



## Trundle (Nov 11, 2012)

I really like it. The first 30 minutes for me were very boring, but then it picked up a bit. The new map isn't bad at all because you still get plenty of exploration in between. Also, it's still important to go to the shop and buy. I ran out of stickers while fighting Kamek.

Overall, very fun.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Sticker Star Anyone get it yet? What do you think?*

What's everyone thinking of Stick Star so far? I just wanted to ask what people thought of it.

I loved the first 2 paper mario games and Super Paper Mario made me pretty frustrated so when I saw the trailer for the 3DS version I flipped with joy.

So far I've had a lot of fun with it but it's very different from the previous games. The battle system is different and so is the World Map but it doesnt make it bad (IMO). Also what was everyones favorite Paper Mario game? Mine was definitely Thousand Year Door or the original.


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2012)

The first two were amazing. I played TTYD first, but the N64 one still holds up to this day. They're both brilliantly fun RPGs.

Super Paper Mario was okay, but like I said earlier, I'm still waiting for the next great Paper Mario RPG.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 12, 2012)

Micah said:


> The first two were amazing. I played TTYD first, but the N64 one still holds up to this day. They're both brilliantly fun RPGs.
> 
> Super Paper Mario was okay, but like I said earlier, I'm still waiting for the next great Paper Mario RPG.


Yea... I don't like how they systematically removed partners. They made the game for me. A Paper Mario game without parters seems very very lonely to me and weird. At least Super Paper Mario had a somewhat of a partner system. We also had Luigi, Peach, and Bowser...


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree on it being okay so far, but I can definitely see myself running out of stickers XD So I should stock up while I can

My fave Paper Mario's were the first one, and TTYD.  As said before... but all of the games have that well-known humor I love too


----------

